
3 things that weren't leaked before the Google Nexus announcement - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2987667/android/google-nexus-smartphones-announcement-chromecast-tv-audio.html?nsdr=true
======
stevep2007
This announcement was packed with details about products for consumers - and
just one for both consumers and developers - Google Voice leaped ahead of Siri
with the announcement that the Google API will be opened to independent
developers, letting them create voice-enabled apps.

